# Jet Mini lathe



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

If I were to go out and buy a Jet Mini Lather today for making preditor and duck calls what model would be good, price and vendor? Thanks, daddyhoney


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

JML-1014VSI:10"X14" Variable Speed Indexing Mini Lathe Stock Number: 708375VS
This little giant is a leader in the industry. With the variable speed you have total control to turn any project that comes to your mind.

I'd go for this model. I have a jet mini like this one minus the variable speed motor. Wish I had paid the extra when I got mine.

As for price I'd check Amazon or craigs list first.
Just my 2 cents worth.....


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I would get the Delta 46-460

More HP
Reverse
Built in Indexing
Great reviews
Woodcraft has it in sock..

Just my thoughts.....nothing more.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/PSI-TCLPROVS-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1260213269&sr=8-1

half the price of a jet vs and just about the same except color


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> http://www.amazon.com/PSI-TCLPROVS-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1260213269&sr=8-1
> 
> half the price of a jet vs and just about the same except color


Thats the one I have and sitting next to a Jet miniVS I think it is better built.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Thats the one I have and sitting next to a Jet miniVS I think it is better built.


I have the non vs and love it. Only time I change speeds is when sanding and I can do it very easy and quick.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> I would get the Delta 46-460
> 
> More HP
> Reverse
> ...


I agree, best bet going right now. Otherwise the Jet 1220VS is also a good lathe, but still think the Delta above is best bet.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...e-Speed-Midi-Lathe---12-12--Model-46-460.aspx


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd be looking hard at that Delta if I was looking for a new midi. Else, the Jet 1220VS.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help boys! Just so happens that when the mail came yesterday I got a Rockler sale paper that has the Delta Midi listed with a $50 gift card. I'm going to study up on this and let yall know which way I went. thanks again, Gary


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Don't think ya can miss with Delta or Jet, Gary.. When I started a couple of years ago this bunch of birds down here MADE me get the Jet Mini...and not a moment of regret.. Took it out of the box, plugged it into the wall and went to work.. Two years and probably a thousand or so pens later..not a hint of trouble.. That's the way I like things...:rotfl:

Your choice...but either is a great lathe.... .02


----------

